# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Web Arkiva per Forumin Shqiptar

## StormAngel

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://...mishqiptar.com

----------


## Davius

Qenka bukur kjo...tash po shoh edhe versionet e me parshme te forumit...teper nje gje e mire te na kthej pas dhe te shohim vetem tone me pare...  :buzeqeshje: 

Cool Stormo, ku  e gjete more...

----------


## viganv

Shume e bukur storm vertete me pelqeu kjo arkive

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po shikoja tek ky nen-forum po nuk me hapej me tej  :buzeqeshje: 

Stafi i #shqiperia 
Ky forum eshte privat. Ne te diskutojne vetem ata qe merren me mbarevajtjen e dhomes #shqiperia.-   


POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Po shikoja tek ky nen-forum po nuk me hapej me tej 
> 
> Stafi i #shqiperia 
> Ky forum eshte privat. Ne te diskutojne vetem ata qe merren me mbarevajtjen e dhomes #shqiperia.-   
> 
> 
> POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed


Ajo ka qen me heret , per disa koh me heret qe kan qen ne Stafin ton dhe tashem jan ndrru shum gjera per at edhe ti ske acces.

Un kam  :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Une kam acc po perseri nuk arrija dot te futesha. Kur klikoja me kerkonte emrin dhe password. Ja vija dhe perseri sme pranonte. Anetar kam qene me perpara sec eshte aty data e pare e arkivit. Kam qene dhe moderator ne disa nenforume aty, po shikoni ca me nxjerr 
*POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed.*  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Darius

U be nje muaj qe e kam postuar kete shkrim. A do jete e mundur te marr nje pergjigje nga moderatoret e faqes apo drejtuesit e forumit per kete problem?
Faleminderit!!!

----------


## Benn

Per te gjithe ata qe mund te me ndihmojne
A ka Shqipetare qe jetojne e punojne ne Alaske ?

----------


## Darius

Benn kerkesa jote duhet bere tek nenforumi qe thote ndihmoni njeri tjetrin  :buzeqeshje:  Kliko ketu dhe hap nje teme me vete me kerkesen tende dhe uroj te marresh pergjigje per ate qe do. Ndihmoni njeri tjetrin

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist.

lol

----------

